# free Club Pogo 3-month membership code



## JBCM627 (Sep 14, 2009)

I have 3 3-month club pogo membership vouchers from playing subway scrabble, supposedly worth ~$18 each. I'll give them free to the first 3 people to post in here who want them.
(no PM's please, my inbox is limited in size)


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Sep 14, 2009)

i ll take 1


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 14, 2009)

Ill take one


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 14, 2009)

me too - pretty please


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 14, 2009)

waaa.late.I always play monopoly there.


----------



## LNZ (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm already a club pogo member. Since Nov 12, 2006. I'm plnz91 there. 

If you know about a certain really, really famous Pearl Jam songtht won many awards, you'll realise that "plnz91" is a "evil twin" of lnz.


----------

